# had a visit from animal control today



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

so when i got home today there was a note on my front door from animal control saying they were call for a barking dog and (here is the kicker) animal welfare. when the officer came back to talk to me about it he almost chocked when he saw my (very healthy) dogs walk around the corner of the house. 
then he tolled me that ingham county no longer responds to barking dog calls. you would have to cal lpd for that and they dont respond to much of anything. so people will throw in animal welfare to get animal control to show up. :rant:
then he tolled me how ****** and money hungry ingham county is. you would be hard pressed to find a more expensive county to own a dog in.
coolest cop i have ever talked to. i would like to give him a shout out but i dont think he would want his name put on this.

dave


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

well i found out who called. the crusty old guy down the street. my dog hates this guy because when cody barks this guy yells and hits the fence with his cane. this guy has made such and impression on my dog that he will bark through the bark collar at him. i know i need to work harder to stop him from bothering people but i cant do anything when people provoke him to bark at them.:yikes:


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Everyone has that old, grouchy, bitter and spiteful neighbor. At least yours is down the street. Mine lives next door. But its an elderly woman who only likes my dog and hates people.


----------

